# breeding emerald catfish



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

hey does anyone know how to breed emerald catfish? and also how can you tell if they male or female? i appreciate any advice


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If they are like other cories, the females are fatter when viewed from above. You put a bunch (like 10) in a planted tank, feed well (like bloodworms), and wait.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I try to feed them bloodworms but my zebra danios eat them all first.And anyways they float at the top and my catfish never go up to the surface. any other suggestions?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I think what you are referring to as Emerald Catfish are Brochis splendens. If that is the case, this specie requires solf, slightly acidic water to spawn in.
Tony


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

How many should i have in the tank if i want to breed them in a 5 gallon tank? I don't think it could hold ten emeralds with my zebra danios


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

You won't be able to breed them in a 5 gallon tank. Half a dozen in a 20 gal. would be the smallest tank size I would consider using. We have guys in the Aquarium society I belong to that have, literally, been trying for years to get these to go for them. Read as much about this specie as you can get you hands on before attempting to spawn them and good luck if you should try to attempt it.
Tony


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Is there anything i could breed in there besides livebearers?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

actually, it turns out they are Bronze cories. Woops, my bad.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I think one of cories is gravid now. Is there any special way to tell? Right now she has a swollen belly and hiding in a cave.

And its not schooling with the other 4. Is this a sickness?

Thanks in advance  (I hope )


----------

